# Now, I have seen it all in costumes.  (possibly offensive)



## SparklingWaves (Oct 10, 2007)

So, I trying to get some ideas for my costume this year.  Well, low and behold I fall on this.  No, I am not going as this.  Would you?  :holysheep:

http://www.prankplace.com/costumes1.asp?id=holysh


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 10, 2007)

umm no lol


----------



## Ms.Amaranthine (Oct 10, 2007)

That's just ridiculous. What kind of jackass would wear that? I'm agnostic, so.. I find nothing offensive about it, beyond it being so incredibly inane.


----------



## wolfsong (Oct 10, 2007)

I love them! - I want the penguin, the flamingo, the martini, the fortune teller, the glitter nun and the peacock. Greed is my friend.


----------



## redambition (Oct 10, 2007)

they certainly have some tasteless and silly costumes. the one you linked is definitely not to my taste.

there are some great ones on that site though.


----------



## ambert9791 (Oct 10, 2007)

Ok I have to admit I found that costume really funny.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I probably wouldn't  be that, but if I saw someone else in it I would laugh.  I love looking at costumes the site actually had some cute ones too.


----------



## wolfsong (Oct 10, 2007)

I agree about the holy shit one - but only because i dont want to walk around as a piece of faeces! I can see that it may be offensive to some - but im atheist, so its just glorified poo to me.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 10, 2007)

I can just see someone asking them at a party, "What the **** are you?"  I am holy ****.  What?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, there is no way I could dress like that.  I would actually feel like, well...


----------



## wolfsong (Oct 10, 2007)

Haha! Its best left for frat boys aint it?


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 10, 2007)

I think so.  You need major self confidence to pull that costume off.  Oh, I just can't believe that costume.  I just can't imagine walking around as a piece of ****.  Sorry, I just can't. LOL


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 10, 2007)

my brother was a walking penis one year. His feet were his balls. The costume's still at my mom's somewhere.


----------



## user79 (Oct 10, 2007)

LOL what a silly costume!

This one is kinda cool haha


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_my brother was a walking penis one year. His feet were his balls. The costume's still at my mom's somewhere._

 
That takes courage, Shimmer.

The drink is kinda cute.


----------



## wolfsong (Oct 10, 2007)

He must have really big feet.

That martini outfit is wonderful! I dont care for the olive though.


----------



## Jot (Oct 10, 2007)

some of the other costumes are fab - makes me want a fancy dress party!


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Oct 10, 2007)

I cannot stop laughing!!


----------



## nunu (Oct 10, 2007)

LOL.. no way i would dress like that! confident people can pull it off though!
some are kind of ok/cool


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Oct 10, 2007)

If I didnt have a fat P'Rican behind,.. I liked the peacock one


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 10, 2007)

That [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Roadacious Biker Babe Costume is something else.[/FONT]


----------



## frocher (Oct 10, 2007)

.......


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 10, 2007)

Oh dear...


----------



## captodometer (Oct 11, 2007)

No way would I wear the [email protected]# costume.  I'm not even a Christian and I found it offensive.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 11, 2007)

Personally, I think that I am more in shock than anything.  I wonder how people think of such things.  Scratch that.  I don't want to know.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Oct 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_my brother was a walking penis one year. His feet were his balls. The costume's still at my mom's somewhere._

 
Haha my friend is a penis every year. And somehow it never gets old.


----------



## dmenchi (Oct 11, 2007)

omg! did you guys see the 'well hung' one...lol my bh & i are rofl !!!


----------



## meiming (Oct 11, 2007)

The Holy S*$% costume is just EWWWWWW but believe it or not, I already saw a banana walking down the street. I was more surprised b/c it's not halloween yet and it's a small town!


----------



## Nicolah (Oct 11, 2007)

wow lol.


----------



## aziajs (Oct 11, 2007)

OMG!  LOL!  That is funny.  Holy shit.  LOL.


I also like the "hung like a horse" costume.






I also love these:

Breathalizer





Plug & Socket





Wet T-Shirt Winner Costume





*On another note*, did you see the "when the shit hits the fan" costume?  Ewwwwwwwwwww....


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *meiming* 

 
_The Holy S*$% costume is just EWWWWWW but believe it or not, I already saw a banana walking down the street. I was more surprised b/c it's not halloween yet and it's a small town!_

 
A Banana walking down the street.  LOL

That horse it just too much! LOL


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 11, 2007)

I saw the man dressed as well birth control and fainted.


----------



## labellavita7 (Oct 18, 2007)

That's hilarious but no, I would never wear it.  I'm going out as Kelly Kapowski this year lol


----------

